# 12v del coche a 5v usando 7805



## xradeon (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola! Pues despues de buscar un rato en foro me tope con varios circuitos usando el regulador de voltaje 7805. Con lo que tuve un poco de problemas es q recomiendan usar capacitores en conjunto con el regulador. Especificamente quisiera saber de que valores deben ser estos capacitores, si son ceramicos o de que tipo, y si van antes del regulador, despues o en ambos lados. Los 12v provienen del sistema electrico del coche y los 5v los necesito para alimentar un PIC especificamente el 16F628A el cual creo que requiere poco amperaje. Entre mas simple mucho mejor. Saludos!


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 14, 2008)

Buenas, en la entrada un electrolitico (polarizado) de entre 10 y 100 microfaradios y 25 voltios y en la salida con uno de 10 micros 25 vol. te vale mas uno de 100 nf ceramico de 63 volt. en paralelo


----------



## pepechip (Jun 14, 2008)

Mira el precio de los condensadores, no se porque sera, pero los  condensadores de 330uf es posible que te salgan mas economicos.


----------



## xradeon (Jun 14, 2008)

Gracias por sus prontas respuestas. Entonces segun entiendo iria algo asi exactamente no? 



Gracias!


----------



## MasCalambres (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola 

Me ha surgido una duda viendo esta consulta, si se alimentara con 24 Voltios y la carga consumiera 1 Amperio, habria que ponerle un disipador ?   ,,          y con 12 Voltios y el mismo consumo habria que ponerselo o por el contrario no le haria falta        

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, soy novato en esto y voy muy perdido.



Un salu2


----------



## zaiz (Jun 14, 2008)

xradeon dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Pues despues de buscar un rato en foro me tope con varios circuitos usando el regulador de voltaje 7805. Con lo que tuve un poco de problemas es q recomiendan usar capacitores en conjunto con el regulador. Especificamente quisiera saber de que valores deben ser estos capacitores, si son ceramicos o de que tipo, y si van antes del regulador, despues o en ambos lados. Los 12v provienen del sistema electrico del coche y los 5v los necesito para alimentar un PIC especificamente el 16F628A el cual creo que requiere poco amperaje. Entre mas simple mucho mejor. Saludos!



Hola, aquí en esta figura de abajo puedes ver los capacitores que recomienda el datasheet del regulador 78XX (7805, 7812, etc). Y sí, son cerámicos:




			
				Mas calambres dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Me ha surgido una duda viendo esta consulta, si se alimentara con 24 Voltios y la carga consumiera 1 Amperio, habria que ponerle un disipador ?  ,, y con 12 Voltios y el mismo consumo habria que ponerselo o por el contrario no le haria falta
> 
> ...



Así es, yo le pondría un disipador, pues cuando consumes 1 A es el máximo de corriente que suministra.

Con cualquier alimentación a la entrada, si consumes 1 A es necesario protegerlo con un disipador.

Saludos.


----------



## xradeon (Jun 15, 2008)

Pues quede casi igual. Mucha la diferencia entre los capacitores que me dijeron al principio y los que maneja el diagrama del datasheet.. .33 y .1mf a 100 y 10mf. Que me recomiendan para alimentar solo al pic16f628a. Saludos!


----------



## zaiz (Jun 15, 2008)

bueno, yo sólo te dije *lo que debe llevar *para cualquier aplicación, sean pics o cualquier otra.

Pero ok, si aún viendo lo que dice el fabricante te quieres ir por otro lado, no se puede decir más.


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo seguí las especificaciones del fabricante como dicen arriba y si me da un valor entre 5.02 y 4.99 ahí se queda oscilando sin carga, pero cuando le conecto el microcontrolador, un pantalla de cristal liquido de 16caracteres por 2 lineas y un pot para probar el covertidor analógico a digital, la pantalla no se ilumina bien y no es por la conexión de contraste, el pic da lecturas muy variadas de la conversión analógica a digital.

En cambio utilizando casi los mismos capacitore de arriba el voltaje no baja de 4.89 en cambio con los últimos capacitores mencionados me oscila hasta 3.7 voltios.


----------

